# Anyone tried Levsin?



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

My doc prescribed Levsin for me to take once before lunch and once before dinner each day. I pick up the scrip tomorrow, but have looked up the info today on mayoclinic.com. The warning about dizziness scares the pants off of me, as I already suffer from benign positional vertigo. Has anyone taken this, if so for how long, and did you have any positive effects or bad side effects? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi~ Mine prescribed levsin too. It does work well for me in terms of controlling the pain, which is good. But it did make me feel dizzy once, and the worse side effects for me are getting over-heated cos I can't sweat after taking it and getting blurred and twisted vision. But it's different for everyone... so, I'm not sure if you'll get the same side effects...Cherrie


----------



## twocups (Jul 4, 2007)

This is absolutely nothing for me, in fact, I swear it made the D worse. But everyone is different.


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

It didn't do much for me either. I no longer take it. Actually, it did dry my mouth up quite a bit.


----------



## sr914 (Jul 18, 2007)

dry mouth, blurry vision, made me feel like I still need to go, but can't (locked up).


----------



## SOS Suz (Jul 25, 2007)

Why are you afraid? Have you called your doctor and told him you are apprehensive about taking the med he prescribed? If you can't discuss stuff with your doctor...you need another doctor. Everyone has a differenct chemical balance .... your reaction to *any drug*/and whether they prescribe it to you... depends on a physician that knows your entire medical history and test results. Not a bunch of strangers in cyberspace. I mean seriously, do you pay this doctor? Make him work for his money by answering every concern you can think of! Just because a drug "may" make someone dizzy... doesn't mean it will do that to you. I've taken Levsin for probably 8 years. Does it work for me? As much as it can. Does it make me dizzy... don't think so. But my body isn't yours.... so this info has no value to you. Does that make sense? Ask yourself if you trust this doctor. Do you think he studied your chart thoroughly before writing that script? If either answer is "no" ... run! don't walk! to another doctor! I don't mean to sound harsh...but it makes me crazy to see people pay doctors thousands of dollars of hard earned cash and treat them like "untouchables"! Don't let them intimidate you, ok? You pay for their service ... they are on Your dime ... make 'em earn it!...stepping off the soapbox now....


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

SOS Suz - Actually this doctor is a surgeon to whom I went for a third opinion on surgery that I may or may not need. So, no, he doesn't know my entire medical history and only discussed issues relevant to the surgery, the IBS-D being chief among them. I agree with your advice about docs in general, if they are folks you will see time after time to manage a condition, or if for example I decided to go ahead with the surgery with this particular surgeon. He prescribed the Levsin because he had known people who responded well to it, told me to try it for two weeks, and then call him and report. Just for everybody's info, here's what happened: yuck. The stuff gave me watery, yellow diarrhea, so I stopped taking it for a week and then tried again, just in case. Again I got diarrhea, not quite so watery, not quite so yellow, but still, why bother? So of course I am not taking it anymore. For me, I still cannot find any medication that helps as well as calcium and fiber, even though they are not perfect they don't make things worse.


----------



## 14963 (Jun 7, 2005)

I have tried pretty much everything--Levsin being one of them. I took it for quite awhile, and did have some dizziness issues, but nothing too severe at all. I really didn't think it worked for me though. It seemed to cause some stomach crampiness, but I worked at my gastro's office for almost two years, and one of the docs there almost exclusively prescribes Levsin, with some success. My only suggestion for you is to try it for several days and see what happens, maybe over a weekend when you don't have to work or something important, just to see how it works for you. Everyone's body is different, and some things that really didn't work for me may work wonders for you, and visa versa. Hopefully you get some relief!!


----------

